# Angron Datasheet for Apoc - UK WD 344



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

From Warseer: 








> Angron and a bodyguard of between 2 and 12 bloodthirsters chosen from Codex: Chaos Daemons
> treated as daemon prince: monstrous creature
> 
> *Special rules*
> ...


Didn't expect them to let any of the Primarchs enter the TT. Maybe there's hope for his brothers and an actual model in the future.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats a pretty solid ability description for a primarch, hit stat line would be through the roof to match I would hope.

Sounds pretty cool to me although the retinue of 2 to 12 bloodthirsters would sure do some hell on your wallet, lol.

LX


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

2-12 Bloodthirsters ftw!!!!

That's a pretty incredible unit, I would imagine. Gotta find some way to counter _that_.

*Dirge Eterna goes to buy some Grey Knights*


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If they stay to the fluff, it'll take an entire company of Grey Knight Terminators to bring that lot down. :-\


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow demon Angron, that would intresting to see in a actual game, w/ his 12 bloodthirsters


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

cool rules, 12 bloodthirsters + angron on the battlefield, can it kill a Warlord Titan??? i suppose it can., well, got to buy 13 bloodthirsters and to convert one using a daemon prince


----------



## Iron Will (Jun 6, 2008)

What are the stats for Angron


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its true i have seen the white dwarf he is strength 7 toughness 6 i remember that.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope they come out with rules for all the primarchs, but i think they'll only release the demonic ones...


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

that's crazy! I'm looking forward to apoc even more now, 'cuz I know that my GW is gonna field that bad boy-- and the imperium will be ready!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I doubt it will go much further the datasheet for angron is based on the first war for armeggedon.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Depends - they allowed the Daemon Primarchs in Epic. And it could work for Apocalypse as well.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

excellent, ill be keeping an eye out for this in WD. 

i didnt think they were going to release the primarch stats as they would always under or overpower them. but, s7 t6 or whatever it is seems to be about right...


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Think sometimes people give primarchs _too_ much credit, sounds like angron is going to be a nice badass character whos profile fits in with the play of apoc, i bet he has a profile like skabrand or w/e the special char bloodthirster is in the daemon codex, maybe a little better, more attacks or something k:


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Boo, the stats seem weak considering how legendary the primarchs have been, i was a little let down. then again, maybe angron is still weak form his last banishment.

I don't mind them giving angron stats though. he seems like the only primarch who's still active these days.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow a retinue of bloodthirsters awesome.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I never really got the feeling that primarchs were insane S/T wise, but unmatched with equipment and skill ws/bs/initiative so probably having a dp primarch with S and T 6~8 makes sense, but having angron with like, 8 base attacks to represent him being plum loco in CC would make sense too, at least imo, still though, excited to see datasheets for apoc :victory:


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

It took an entire company of Grey Knights to take out Angron...alone. Looking at the stats and comparing it to the fluff he's weak game wise. As far as 12 Blood Thirsters sure that makes anyone tough...a lobotomized guardsman with 12 Blood Thirster bodyguards would be tough to kill. Ive seen stats online for the Primarchs that were more to what the fluff implies and they were reasonable. As his stats are now +A+ngron certainly couldnt take on a Grey Knight company. He wouldnt have a prayer so to speak. Perhaps the Primarchs are beyond the scope of the game.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

since when has GW ever cared about the fluff?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Its very possible to make angron take out alot of grey knights, hes probably faster, from what his weapons do multi wounds wont be an issue, hes probably immune to psyker powers, his weapons probably add XD6 attacks like the khorne deam weaps easily ws10 probably around 5~6 wounds, i mean he doesnt need S10 T10 to be able to deal incredible amounts of damage, he has furious charge, imo hes probably going to have plenty to make him almost fluff worthy, you dont need max stats to prove it, great stats will do added with great weapons make a incredible char possibly worthy of fluff, least imo


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

I Wasnt saying max stats. I read his stats. It doesnt say he is immune to anything and it doesnt say he has furious charge. He doesnt have a demon weapon w/+d6 attacks. As his stats stand he's tough, but not as tough as a favored 10000+ year old Demon Prince/Primarch should be.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

He does have furious charge eternal warrior and he inflicts instant death with every wound.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Just read the stats for him in the wd at gw yesterday was a little dissapointed, thought they could do more with his equipment, but i think his stat line is fine


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

The stat line is great. Like you said he lacks equipment and perhaps some special rules for being Angron.


----------



## Neccies rule (Jul 14, 2008)

does he have the collar type gift? he'd be immune with that, and remembering back to the story in wd a long time ago, didn't he appear with 12 greater deamons anyway so fluff wise he's sound


----------



## Ju'kosian (Nov 4, 2007)

Neccies rule said:


> does he have the collar type gift? he'd be immune with that, and remembering back to the story in wd a long time ago, didn't he appear with 12 greater deamons anyway so fluff wise he's sound


That was at the first battle for armageddon, were he had a retinue of 12 bloodthirsters..
It took 100 grey knight termies to banish him and his daemonic horde back to the warp.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

seeing the rules for him id rather just take the retinue with 2 extra thirsters instead of angron for the same cost


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Fluff'Ead said:


> From Warseer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but 500pts and the price for the models, GW really wants it to be a stand alone force, rather than apart of a bigger chaos one I think


----------



## Godefroii (Jun 21, 2008)

heh..he dont have even mark of khorne..
also no magic resistance or something..
it looks like whole word eaters legion praise Khorne but theyrs primarch dont 
stats are ok i think ( b ut Abby still have greater strenght than angron )
but the rules and equipment....Its not the primarch i wont to see


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Godefroii said:


> heh..he dont have even mark of khorne..
> also no magic resistance or something..
> it looks like whole word eaters legion praise Khorne but theyrs primarch dont
> stats are ok i think ( b ut Abby still have greater strenght that angron )
> but the rules and equipment....Its not the primarch i wont to see


Haha thats true, no mark of khorne


----------

